# Wood to Carpet Curved Transition



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Z-bar will do that.


----------



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

A Schluter strip can be snipped to follow that curve.


----------



## clayduster71 (Oct 15, 2013)

Very cool looking!


----------



## DIYxFramer (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I'll update the thread when I finish it off.


----------



## OhioDon (Jul 7, 2010)

Can this be done on concrete? I"m using floating, click lock vinyl planks that call for a 1/8" expansion gap. The planks are a little less than 3/16" thick. Would I just butt the planks against the carpet? Does the carpet or vinyl planks need to be done first?


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I would do the planks first.


----------



## OhioDon (Jul 7, 2010)

My planks are floating, no adhesive to each other and not glued to the floor. Will the rolled carpet hold the ends of the planks down?


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

OhioDon said:


> My planks are floating, no adhesive to each other and not glued to the floor. Will the rolled carpet hold the ends of the planks down?


 No. You will need a transition strip. The edge of the planks go under it, leaving a gap underneath. Carpet goes under the other edge.


----------



## OhioDon (Jul 7, 2010)

rusty baker said:


> No. You will need a transition strip. The edge of the planks go under it, leaving a gap underneath. Carpet goes under the other edge.


Hmmm.... Can I get a flexible strip or do I need to run straight lines?

The picture in the original post, is shown without a strip. Is that floor probably fastened to the subfloor?


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I would hope it is fastened, otherwise they will have problems.


----------

